# Madone 6.5 SSL - 2007



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi-
One of my friend has an opportunity to buy a Madone 6.5 SSL 2007 (a used one).
Since the seller is located quite far from his house, he hasn't try it yet so I request your feedback regarding the bike.
Could you tell me if the bike is confortable ? I know the frame is made from OCLV 55 so this is a racing bike but is it too stiff (stricly made for competition)


----------



## blazingsaddles (Jul 14, 2003)

*Love my 6.5SSL*

Hello
I have a 60cm 2007 6.5SSL that is my #1 bike.The bike is stiff,fast and stable but it is very comfortable for long rides.It is definatly a racing bike with racing tendancies but it is also a all day bike witht he right choice of wheels/tires,saddles, and bar/stem.My #1 bike before the 6.5 was a cervelo soloist carbon that was fast but was somewhat harsh and maybe too stiff but totally efficient but the comfort level was tolarable.The 6.5 is a sweet ride and leaves me much fresher after long hard rides.My #1 bike before the soloist carbon was a 5.9sl which was also a great riding bike.the 6.5 was a real improvement over the 5.9sl which I though was a great bike.I also have owned a original 2001 usps trek 5900 and 2004 trek project one 5900. My other current road rides are a cervelo soloist team(suprisingly more comfortable than the soloist carbon and cheaper) and a giant tcr zero.

The 6.5 is a great bike and a perfect balance between comfort and efficiency and it is a lightweight bike.My only complaints are that some of the paint or decals rubbed off because of the low density paint(I removed the warning sticker on the top of top tube near the headtube and it took off some of the decals,and also the seatstays feel squisy especially on the leading edge(I hit my heel once on the seatstay and put a small non structural crack in the exo-skelton of the frame but it was inspected by a trek rep and deemed 100% sound.

You can't go wrong with the 6.5SSL just make sure you give it a good inspection or have a good mechanic look it over,make sure you are getting a good deal,make sure it fits,and also consider buying a new one on closeout from a trek dealer because nothing hurts more than buying a used high end bike without a warranty that something goes wrong in the future

The first photo is of my 6.5SSL in january of 2007 which was about two weeks after I first got the bike(my current photos were too large to up load here).The second photo is of my old 5.9sl


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

You won't get a lifetime frame warranty on a "used" bike purchase of Trek. Also, you cannot inspect the frame for damage or know the history of the bike! 

I'd recommend breaking down and buying from a dealer.


----------

